# 15K AED Offer



## Tempuser (Oct 22, 2014)

I got an offer from a well know company in Abu Dhabi. The are offering me 15K AED all inclusive (housing, transportation, cost of living allowance, utilities etc). I want to know can I spend a moderate life with my family (spouse, two children 1 and 3 years old) with some savings. Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

NO!
at 15K AED - get a 2 bed house in Musaffah. 4-5K AED per month (and Musaffah, to put it mildly, is not that great)
TV + Internet + Utilities - 500 AED per month
School fees - at the cheapest end, probably 1-2 K AED per month. 
Food for 4 people - at least 2.5K AED per month
If you live in Musaffah, at least need one car. 2K AED per month

This does not include the cost of entertainment, going out, travelling, etc. Its gonna be very difficult. But other people do it as well. But VERY difficult with 2 kids.

Also look at this Dubai thread. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-salary-offer-package-questions-part-2-a.html


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

People do manage to keep a family on that salary, but no savings and it will be a hard life with little enjoyment.


----------

